# ootheca incubation



## schwartzenstobe (May 4, 2006)

Just recieved chinese mantid eggs and was wondering if keeping them in an aquarium and heated with a 60-75 watt light bulb, will this hatch them out any quicker or is standard room temp enough? Right now I have them in a deli cup on a stick in my window sill. Thanks Matt p.s. I am new to this forum and it is great.


----------



## rlechols (May 4, 2006)

Room temp should be fine - give the sides of the cup a light spray once a week and just be patient. Chinese ooths are usually very easy to hatch.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I prefer to hatch ooths in a larger container. That way you don't have them all crammed in a deli cup. Room temp is fine, no need for an external heat source. Spray the insides of the tank lightly every other day or better yet put some moist paper towels or spaghnum moss in the bottom.


----------

